# Orca makes GQ Magazine...



## Stratmosphere (Feb 28, 2007)

This month GQ features five bikes as an alternative to other forms of activity. The Orca gets the largest pic and is labeled #1 of 5. Says something silly about your Father liking the lines of the frame too (like it's a 57 Chevy or something). I'll say one thing, that frame design is getting them press everywhere. -P


----------



## ACaparzo (Jan 29, 2007)

Good for Orbea...although I hope this doesn't bring an influx of fashion people buying Orcas as statements and ride them around to show how hip they are, even though they can't climb a short hill on it.


----------

